# Разное > Камбуз >  Корейский салат

## Казанец

Продолжаю делиться своими рецептами. Общий принцип моей кухни известен: адаптировать нечто заумное, заведомо невыполнимое, к повседневным возможностям обычного среднестатистического человека и при этом сохранить оригинальность самого блюда в целом.
Блюдо называется "салат" лишь номинально и на самом деле выступает в качестве "хауптгерихт" - главного горячего блюда на праздничном столе. Не предназначено для хранения, желательно съедать за 1 присест. Конечно, ни на второй ни на третий день в холодильнике не испортится, но будет уже совсем не то.
Совершенно понятно, что тонко нарезанная говядина является лишь европейской адаптацией исходного блюда. В корейском оригинале мясной ингредиент это наверняка какие-нибудь червяки.
Использовать верхнюю половину большого вилка капусты, там листы тоньше и мягче. Разрезать пополам и нарезать очень тонкими ленточками или натереть на мелком бёрнере. Сохранять максимально возможную длину волокон. Уложить в большую миску/таз, сбрызнуть уксусом ПО ВКУСУ (не совсем уж мало, должен ощущаться), добавить ¼ ст. ложки сахара, ½ ложки соли, СЛЕГКА примять (не разрушая волокон) и оставить вянуть на 6 лучше 8 лучше 10 часов. После этих 10 часов взять около 1 кг постной говяжьей ПОЧТИ размороженной вырезки, нарезать максимально длинными червячками, сложить в миску, добавить щепотку соли и молотого красного перца по вкусу, перемешать руками, оставить на 1 час пропитываться. Периодически перемешивать руками. Капусту в её тазу руками перевернуть, ещё примять, оставить.
Налить в очень большую сковородку с крышкой постного масла (рафинированного лучше оливкового лучше нерафинированного подсолнечного), чуть раскалить, вывалить мясо и жарить сначала без крышки помешивая, потом под крышкой периодически помешивая до готовности. Убавить огонь до минимума. Вывалить капусту и смешать всё не выключая тихий огонь. Не тушить! Выключить газ, тут же разложить в тарелки и подавать на стол. Есть с большим количеством майонеза. В качестве хлеба лучше подавать белый батон.

----------


## Elenina

Я обожаю морковь по-корейски:

Ингредиенты
морковь - 0,5 кг
соль - 1 ч. л.
сахар - 1 ч.л.
уксус яблочный - 1 ст.л.
перец красный жгучий - 1 ч.л.
приправа для корейской моркови - 1 ч.л.
растительное масло - 3 ст.л.
чеснок - 3 зубка

Натереть вымытую и очищенную морковь на специальной тёрке в виде соломки.
Посолить натёртую морковь и слегка перетереть её руками, как это обычно делается при засолке капусты, чтобы морковь дала сок. Оставить на полчаса.
Заправить специями, добавить давленый чеснок, сахар и уксус.
Разогреть растительное масло в жаровне до появления белого дымка и вылить его в подготовленную морковь. Хорошо перемешать и оставить на 2 часа, чтобы салат с морковью как следует настоялся и пропитался ароматами.

----------


## OKA

Ещё про восточную кухню и еду : 




После просмотра можно устроить охоту на холодильник ))



И вообще- скоро Новый Год! ))

По-китайски )) 

" ..Таким образом, следующий год по китайскому календарю наступит 5 февраля 2019 года и продлится до 24 января 2020-го. А праздновать его наступление в Китае планируется с 5 по 19 февраля. Однако официально китайцы будут отдыхать всего семь дней - с 4 по 10 февраля... "

https://www.kp.ru/putevoditel/kalend...kij-novyj-god/

第一课：你好！

----------


## OKA

В жару окрошка хороша, но некоторые считают, что окрошка-это просто испорченный салат   :Biggrin: 



Холивар:

https://kolobok1973.livejournal.com/5273919.html

----------

